# Custom Stainless II, Am I getting a good price?



## Tom_R (May 23, 2008)

I will be getting a brand new in the box Kimber Staniless II with two factory mags.

The Gun-shop owner is giving me a "Deal" on this for $739.00 plus tax.

I trust the guy and have done business off and on with him for over 10 years, but just wanted to get your opinions to see if the Kimber afficianados thought this was a good deal.

It is either this Kimber, or a base Para Ordnance SSP in stainless for around the same price at another shop.

Thanks


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I got my TLE (non-stainless) for $799. The major differences between the TLE and the Custom are the sights and front/back strap checkering. The TLE gives you the option of night sights vs. adjustable target sights, both are an upgrade on the Custom. The front/back strap checkering is standard on the TLE and made a BIG difference when I handled and shot the two guns. If you haven't done so, handle one of the models with this added checkering. With those two differences, and the cost to bring a custom up to the TLE specs, I made the decision to go with the TLE. The Stainless finish is usually a $60 upcharge over the standard black. Either way you go, these are awesome guns. 

As for pricing, there is a non-stainless, Custom II on Gunbroker.com with no reserve, for $638. If you add the typical $60 upcharge for the stainless, it would be about $700. Your deal of $739 is OK but not great. IMHO.


----------



## Tom_R (May 23, 2008)

Thanks, I thought it was a very good price, as I have seen the same gun at Cabellas in East Hartford for about $850 and at another place called Hoffmans for about the same.

I did want a TLE, but the price point for that is a little more than I wanted to go so I figured I would go with something I could have work done to as time goes by.

There is a shop up here in CT that does some real nice custom work, so I figure at some point I will do the following:

Have the front strap done in three grooves instead of fine line checkering.

Have the edges melted

Night Sights

Then get some different grips. I actually think that Kimber Aegis grips would look real nice, or maybe I'll get something else.

I just wanted to get an entry level .45 that had a lot of custom features like a match grade barrell and commander style hammer, and then go from there.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I would consider that a good deal. And you have one of the best. Kimber seems to build many of their pistols on the same platform and then dress some of them up. So you can't go wrong with any of their models. Good shooting!


----------



## scubastevie00 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not a bad deal... Three days ago I payed $700 OTD for mine.. Non stainless..


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

The thing with "deals" is that in some areas guns are priced better than other areas. If you can't find your gun for less on gunbroker (factoring in any Transfer fees and shipping) then it's a good deal.

I bought a Stainless TLE for $980 because the next best price in my area was MSRP ($1,150, barf). On Gunbroker I found ones in the upper $800s but after shipping fees it would've been a wash. And I like supporting local gunshops.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds a little high to me.


----------

